# Daisy Lou + NEW Vet + Xray = Happy Torty Mom!



## Torty Mom (Nov 27, 2010)

I am so so excited, it was NOT a bladder stone, but a very hard chunk of urates. She is full of all kind of gritty urates, most is in her stomach and then in her intestine. Her bladder is clear and looks good. She has no blockages. Yea! I feel so happy!! I was a SERIOUS MESS yesterday! The Dr. said everything should pass with out any trouble, the worst has already come out. She has serious vitamin a def, which we already knew.

Then I think she asked me a trick question, so I told her all that Lisa and I have done, what I feed her, how and when I soak her, basically everything since I got her, she nodded her head a few times, took a pause, and then told me I was doing a great job, and that she didn't think I needed to change anything! I felt like a little kid who got an "A" on her report card!!! Wooohoooo!!! 

She stated the obvious, like keep the calicum low for a little while and up the vitamin A rich foods.

We go back in 2 weeks for a follow up appt and a new xray to see how things have moved along. I also have to bring in her next fecal. She only weighs 2lbs and 7oz. Very small for her age. 

So, I must tell each and everyone of you from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU because without you guys and Lisa I'd be lost. It is with your support and words of wisdom that we are getting thru this nightmare! I have learned so much, and I feel blessed to be a part of this awesome group!!

I got a super sweet PM from Maggie, I love you Maggie and Isa, you both are amazing! Your guys' willingness to help me out was beautiful and so very much appreciated. 

 happy Mary Anne and Daisy Lou!!!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 27, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2010)

I am glad for you, but there are others on another thread who don't think I'm so nice. I'm mean. adios


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 27, 2010)

Mary Anne- I'm so happy for you. What a blessing!


----------



## onarock (Nov 27, 2010)

Well. a day of ups and downs on TFO. Good news, I'll bet your relieved.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 27, 2010)

I love you Maggie  

Thanks DeanS!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats great news  Hopefully everthing will pass with no problems.

Danny


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 27, 2010)

Terrific! I was so sad reading yesterday's post I didn't even know how to respond. Do you mind telling us who this new vet is?


----------



## Isa (Nov 27, 2010)

Coolll! I am so happy  Thanks for telling us the amazing news!!!


----------



## Becki (Nov 27, 2010)

This forum is like a roller coaster today! Yay for Daisy Lou! You must be so relieved. Did this vet say anything about her eyes?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 27, 2010)

Her name is Jennifer Mcgraw (661) 327-4444 ~ 8610 Harris Road, Bakersfield, CA 93311 ~ Bakersfield Veterinary Hospital

She took her time with me and answered every question I had. No vitamin A shots were even mentioned, I was kinda waiting for that! I will see her again in two weeks, so if anyone has a questions, I can ask her!! Send me them I will make a list!  

Oh, I did forget to say that it will take about up to 2 months for the swelling in her eyes to go down. Darn...

Thanks everyone who has posted, I appreciate it!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2010)

well good news is always welcome, and it is always good to find a vet who knows what he/she is doing, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats great new's


----------



## Candy (Nov 27, 2010)

That is very good news and I'm sure she will now start to gain more weight being with you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 27, 2010)

Outstanding, I am so happy for her, you are great.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We were able to get out for some sunshine today before it rained. She cruised around and sniffed everything, she is such a trooper!! She has been manhandled by a ton of people in the last 24 hours! 

I was able to sneak in some mineral oil into her food....he he she didn't even know it was there! 

I hope tomorrow is quiet, I need to relax before I get attacked by 14 ~ 5 year olds tomorrow at work!! Which they have made something for TFO, I have to take a picture and post it. Tortoise lovers in the making! So cute!! 

Thanks again everyone!! Mary Anne


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2010)

Woo hoo! Great news. I'm very glad you ended up with her.


----------



## nascarmw (Nov 28, 2010)

of course Auntie Lisa is sooooooooo happy about all this too!!! after all...Daisy Lou is Elliott's girlfriend!! LOL


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 28, 2010)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.. i cried when you posted how she had tear drops on her shell.. im so happy


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 28, 2010)

Good to hear that it was nothing serious.


----------

